# Puedo reemplazar estos componentes?



## Pegaso (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola, estoy llevando a cabo el proyecto del link:

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html

Puedo, por disponibilidad de los componentes en mi ciudad, hacer los siguientes reemplazos?

1. El diodo varactor BB505B reemplazarlo por el NTE613 ó el NTE614? (Pues como en el mismo proyecto lo dicen es un diodo obsoleto y muy dificil de conseguir que ya ni siquiera figura en los catalogos.  ¿ó Por cual otro podría reemplazarlo? )

2. El filtro cerámico de 10.7Mhz lo puedo reemplazar por uno de 10.240 Mhz ó uno de 10.245    
    Mhz...y si sí entonces que variaciones obtendría?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Amigo he visto receptores de VHF más actualizados ( y heterodinios) mejor que el que empleas! Pero como me imagino que ya compraste lo demas no te queda otro remedio que intentar con lo que puedes conseguir!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

EDIT1: Creo que te falto leer esta parte: 
Note 2: The varactor diode (D1) BB505 may also be difficult to get because it is obsolete. There is no replacement type for this varactor.


----------



## VichoT (Mar 20, 2008)

holas.Pegaso.respondieno a tus preguntas en orden...

1º el diodo bb 505 esta descontinuado como dicen pero aun lo venden por internet cheka eta pag:http://www.sphere.bc.ca/test/rf-diodes.html nunca he comprado aki solo al encontre buscando el daasheet del diodo.  . si deseas reemplazarlo lo mas cercano seria el NTE612 o el NTE613 ya ke tienen valores de capacitancia similares..

2º el filtro ceramico DEBE ser  de 10.7MHZ en caso contrario deberas reajustar (y hasta reaher el transformador de FI T1 cosa no recomedable para nada..por cierto estos filtros son MUY faciles de conseguir estan en todos los akipos superheterodinos  antiguios/semi modernos y modernos  no se de donde sacatse un filtro ceramico de 10.240? un misterio.....

Suerte en tu montaje.

PD:anthony123 el receptor ke proponen aki es superheterodino  mejor ke los heterodinos   si existen.....

BYE!


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola, pues gracias a los que contestaron.

Anthony 123, no, no he comprado los demás componentes pues tengo por política comenzar a conseguir los más difíciles (y en este caso imposibles!).

Te agradezco pues si tienes algún enlace donde hacerme a un equipo que me permita escuchar comunicaciones entre los 118 y los 135 MHz (frecuencias en las que se encuentran las comunicaciones de aviación que son las que me interesa escuchar).  De igual forma voy a publicar un post pidiendo ayuda a este respecto!

Gracias otra vez y hasta pronto !
PEGASO


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 21, 2008)

ah .. y no se me escapó el renglón que me subrayas...solo que tenía la esperanza de que alguien conociera un reemplazo para este componente...no sé...talvez algo nuevo o mas moderno !

Pero vale ! gracias por la ayuda !


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Mar 21, 2008)

en caso de que no te interese controlar la sintonia por voltaje, podes reemplazar el diodo varicap , por un capacitor variable comun, y eliminas R9 , C15 y R1(preset de sintonia)


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 21, 2008)

He leido y me han dicho que un diodo en inversa actua como un diodo varicap!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 22, 2008)

Holas. anthony123. un diodo comun  efectivamente te puede servir como un varicap si lo haces trabajar en polarizacion inversa, pero su capacidad es menor ala ofrecida por un varicap comercial y ademas la respuesta capacidad/voltaje inverso dista mucho de una linea recta...

BYE!


----------



## Inductor (Abr 11, 2008)

Saludos a todos: respecto a la pregunta de pegaso sobre un equipo para escuchar comunicaciones aereas te recomiendo ver en www.yoube.com viene la modificacion de un receptor comun de FM,podras escuchas comunicaciones entre aviones y torre de control.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 26, 2010)

Pegaso, si lo que quieres es escuchar la conversacion entre los aviones y la torre de control, te recomiendo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 26, 2010)

cayo el link del proyecto principal ....


----------

